# Rear Derailleur Hanger - 585



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Well I picked up my LOOK 585 on Thursday, put it together Friday, and tried to ride it today after our birthing classes all day (due in a few weeks). When I was trying to adjust the shifting in the stand, I was having trouble with the rear. Since the bike usually acts differently on the road, I decided to take it out, ride around the block and fix it on the fly.

Well when I was shifting up to the large cogs, the rear derailleur started to rub against the spokes (thank God it just barely rubbed). I went back in and tried adjusting it, but same problem. So I looked closely and I think the rear derailleur hanger is bent. I don't see how (unless it came that way) because both the gruppo and the frame is new.

Here's a picture. Does it look bent to you all? If so, where the heck can I get an appropriate rear hanger for the 585?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Just happened to be browsing the forums as you posted this I guess... It definitely looks bent to me. If you're in the U.S., drop me a PM with your address and I'll get one in the mail for you on Monday. If you're outside the U.S., I'd recommend contacting the local distributor in your country: Distributors.

In the meantime, you could try having your LBS straighten the hanger. It won't be quite as strong as new, but the bend isn't that bad so that will get you back on the road until you get your hands on a replacement.

*[email protected]*


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Chas! PM being sent now


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Should it be completely straight when I attempt to temporarily straighten it?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> Should it be completely straight when I attempt to temporarily straighten it?


Yep, completely straight. I'd recommend having a shop do it if possible. There's a special tool for aligning derailleur hangers, and although straightening hangers is not rocket science, the tool really helps get things lined up properly.

BTW, I got your PM and will get a hanger in the mail on Monday.

*[email protected]*


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks again Chas.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

That is the beauty of replaceable rear dérailleur hangars! Good luck with the little one. My wife is due this Friday with our third. Exciting times leave very little time to ride.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

nrspeed said:


> That is the beauty of replaceable rear dérailleur hangars! Good luck with the little one. My wife is due this Friday with our third. Exciting times leave very little time to ride.


Thanks....didn't want to hear that last sentence though :wink5:


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

I received the hangers yesterday Chas. Thanks for the speedy delivery.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow...I saw the picture and was thinking"too blurry...wont be able to tell". Then I saw this funny silver thing bent way the heck over. how did it get so bent? Was it from shipping?


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Wow...I saw the picture and was thinking"too blurry...wont be able to tell". Then I saw this funny silver thing bent way the heck over. how did it get so bent? Was it from shipping?


No idea, but that's probably the best bet. The LBS had it out of the box when I picked it up, then put it back in when I went to take it home. I noticed it when I tried adjusting the rear derailleur and shifting after assembling the frame.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I am about to start my third year on my 585 and it is still as much fun to ride as ever. Greatest frame I have ever purchased. If the 481SL I had before didn't have such a poor seatpost clamp it might have rivaled the 585.


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

Chas, I am very impressed with the support you are provinding. I am proud to be a Look owner!


----------

